# WOW - FullHD FPS-Einbruch



## Kev95 (9. März 2011)

Hi,
ich hab einen Freund zu Weihnachten nen PC zusammengestellt.

Intel Core i5-760
MSI GTX460 Hawk
4GB DDR3 G.E.I.L.

Er Spiel World of Warcraft (Lich King) auf Ultra.

Das ganz läuft auf FullHD.
Dabei sollten doch eigentlich locker 80FPS rum kommen oder?
Er hat nur 12FPS und kann somit nicht spielen...

Ich weis, das es bei mir mit FullHD damals genauso war, wie ich das in den Griff bekommen habe weis ich allerdings nicht mehr.
Irgend eine Option hab ich ausgestellt.
Könnt ihr mir helfen, mein Kumpel reisst mir bald den Kopf ab. 

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## ReaCT (9. März 2011)

Ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht wie viel (V)RAM WoW braucht, aber ich würde es mal mit ausschalten von Hintergrundprogrammen versuchen. Außerdem kommt es drauf an wo du bist. Ich gabe gehört, dass man in Dalaran (gibts das noch?) mit einer GTX 480 bei 20 FPS leben muss.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. März 2011)

is normal in der auflösung und grafikquali, er kann die schatten runterschrauben, das war auch glaube ich schon das was am meisten bringt, ka
ansonsten sichtweiten reduzieren, laden von bodenobjekten im umkreis von x reduzieren .... bringt auch nochmal verbesserungen.
btw, wenn er 80 fps will sag ihm er soll sich frontal vor ne wand stellen, da hat er dann 100+ fps 
eventuell hat er auch die effektdichte per addon oder console hochgestellt, wenn dann irgendnen spieler bombt gehts auch drastisch in den keller mit fps 

stormwind zwichen 25-35 fps
10er raid zwischen 70-130 fps
25er raid zwischen 25-40 fps


q9550@3,4
8gig 
480gtx !amp
killer 2100
titanium hd


----------



## sp01 (11. März 2011)

Ist nicht ausergewöhnlich, hab bisweilen in OG nur 12fps. Er sollte mal von Ultra auf High stellen, das fällt nicht wirklich so auf(meinten auch einige Freunde von mir).
80fps sind schon fast Traumwerte, die wird er vermutlich auf full HD nie erreichen.


----------



## bfgc (11. März 2011)

sp01 schrieb:


> 80fps sind schon fast Traumwerte, die wird er vermutlich auf full HD nie erreichen.


 
Das sind keine Traumwerte,das sind utopische Werte. 
WoW ist mittler Weile so weit verbastelt das es selbst highend Rechnern schwer fällt die FPS in allen Fällen um oder über 40FPS zu halten.
Speziell bei größeren Spieleraufläufen bricht es dank Addon-Freiheit massiv ein,obwohl die Hardwarekapazitäten nicht annähernd ausgeschöpft werden.
Blizzard hätte mit Cataclysm gut daran getan die Engine gründlich umzukrempeln,anstatt sie ein weiteres Mal aufzubohren und es Endkunden mit schwächeren Rechnern damit unmöglich zumachen durchweg Spielspass ohne FPS-Drops zu haben. 

Grob übern Daumen würd ich den vorhergehenden Empfehlungen zustimmen,aber alle Settungs auf Ultra dürften je nach Situation in 20-45FPS bei dem System von deines Freundes münden.
Es seihe dann man sitzt irgendwo in der Pampa,wo nur ein Haus und ein Baum stehen.
Ach ja,eine größere Grafikkarte nützt in "Spielerballungsgebieten" auch rein gar nichts,schlimmsten Falles taktet die Karte bei adaptiven Energiemanagement sogar in Teillast runter und die FPS gehen nur unwesendlich zurück.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (23. März 2011)

hallo

ich habe leider auch ein Problem mit wow habe zwar nicht fps in wow nachgeschaut aber  mit dem kombustor von msi.

Mit meiner alten karte 9500 gt 42 fps, wow gut spielbar nur bei großen massen an Spielern 25 raids oder bgs ruckelt es kurz ist aber noch ok 

mit meiner neuen karte  EAH6850 DirectCu/2DIS/V2 580 fps beim kombustor nur kann ich mit der Karte kein wow mehr spielen es ruckelt bei jeder Bewegung 

und noch ein vergleich mit 3dmark06 habe ich mit meiner 9500 gt 3580 erreicht mit der asus 15408 

wen mir wer helfen kann wäre Seher erfreut


----------



## Acho (11. Dezember 2011)

Du hast bestimmt was angeschaltet was dich derbe runterzieht. Check mal die Grafik Optionen nach. Immer nach einer Einstellung gucken ob's was gebracht hat.


----------



## DrunkenCorbra (8. Januar 2012)

Hm also ich frage mich was ihr immer bei wow für adons nutzt?? Ne mal spaß ich hatte mit meiner 9800 gt 1 gb schon keine probs auf ultra und mit meiner 6850 (im DX 11) laufe ich mit etwa 6 adons immernoch bei über 30 fps mit win7 32 bit in SW zu höchstzeiten rum ohne ruckeln.Also was macht ihr da?? Schalte mal alles unnötige ab in win7 gibt da ganz hilfreiche seiten im netz..."unnötige dienste abschalten in win7" etc  und teste mal


----------



## Lizz (9. Januar 2012)

Hab nen veralteten Duo (3Ghz) und ne Olle 240er ... *hust* ja bitte kein Kommentar dazu! xD
sw: 15-35fps
10er: 40-60fps
25er: 30-40fps
ja beim Frapsen hab ich ca 20 fps und beim Streamen lagt es einfach wie sau. Keine Ahnung was ich machen soll xD Streamen saugt mir meinen PC leer! >< Hab nen Upload von über 7mbit aber naja.
Falls da wer was weiß wie ich das verbessern kann, damit ich mal besser Streamen kann, dann bitte ne kurze PN an mich. Auch wenns es nur nen Flame sein sollte, das ich sowas vergessen kann mit so einem gammel PC
(Das Fraps problem weiß ich, aber ich hab momentan keine 2te HDD. JAJAJAJAAJAJA neuer PC ist in bearbeitung)

Edit: Ich habe weit mehr als 10 Addons stehts laufen xDDD


----------

